# Tuluyan nang...



## meetmeinnyc

Hello po... 

What is the meaning of the phrase "Tuluyan nang..."? Below are some examples I got from the google search..


*_*Tuluyan nang*_ pumasok ng Philippine Area of Responsibility ang Low Pressure Area.
**Tuluyan nang* lilisanin ni Chito Narvasa ang kanyang puwesto sa Philippine Basketball Association.
*Robredo *tuluyan nang* pinagsarhan ng pinto sa Duterte administration. 


Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## Hausmeister

Tuluyang nang + verb means something is completely done 

Natuluyan nang nawala ang wikang kastila nang dumating ang mga americano

- The Spanish language completely vanished when the americans came.


----------



## meetmeinnyc

Thanks so much, Hausmeister!


----------

